# closest resort to Niagara Falls?



## imjoyce (Dec 23, 2006)

We would like to see Niagara Falls.  Since we know little about the area, which is the resort(s) that we should request?   We were thinking about traveling in September.  Is that a good month for that area?   I'm open to all info.  Thanks.


----------



## Aldo (Dec 24, 2006)

Niagara Falls is very very cool.

For about 45 minutes.

The American town is a ghost town of empty storefronts.  You can't even find a good meal there.

The Canadian town is all neon, glitz, and kitsch.  

Sure you want to spend a whole week there?


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 24, 2006)

I think Aldo is being a little hard on Niagara Falls. Yes it is a tourist trap, but there is natural beauty there, and lots of tours like the Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds etc. I haven't been there in a few years since we are only an hour away and have been there many times. There are no resorts close by. Nothing within a reasonable distance, which is too bad. The few resorts in New York State either have extremely limited availability or are nowhere near Niagara Falls. It's too bad, as there is a lot else to see and do in the area. The Great lakes of Ontario and Erie, and all the Finger Lakes and wineries there, a wonderful historic village museum in Mumford, a Six Flags park in Darien (although they are changing ownership).


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2006)

*I Agree*

A week is too long in that area.  I would plan for one, maybe two days at most!  I used to work for a company that used to take me to the Buffalo region at least three times be year.  I took my sister and nephew once so that they could see and experience the Falls.  They loved it, but admittedly, they were bored the rest of the time there with me.

I think September is about as late as I would suggest going.  Fall comes early up there


----------



## wackymother (Dec 24, 2006)

We went to a wedding near there once (before kids), then we planned on spending a week in Niagara Falls. Two days there and we were bored and horrified by how cheesy it is. The falls are magnificent and you can easily spend a couple of days just looking at them, walking around and watching the water. After that, there's pretty much nothing. 

The newly married couple was spending their honeymoon at a B&B in Niagara-on-the-Lake, and they came down and rescued us! We got a room at the same B&B and went to the Shaw Festival every night for the rest of the week. The B&B was not a fancy Victorian house or anything, it was someone's perfectly ordinary 1970s type house. The owners were lovely and we had a great time (except we were embarrassed that we had crashed our friends' honeymoon). I think people there open their homes to visitors because there aren't enough hotel rooms for people who want to see the Shaw Festival. 

Here's a link. It does go on into October. 

http://www.shawfest.com/


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 24, 2006)

Niagara Falls is very touristic for sure, though I also agree with its natural beauty.  I pass by the area about 6 times a year for 20 years, but every time, I will stop for a few minutes just to watch the thundering water.

I can't think of any timeshare easily available in the area.  Check DAE.  There is a very rustic resort (I forgot the name the first name in the morning) always available.  If you want something better, you have to go to Horseshoe Valley, e.g. Carriage House or Blue Mountain, e.g. Intrawest.  Commute time is about an hour and a half.

Niagara Falls for a week may be too long.  I would recommend combine the fall with the Wasage Beach near Blue Mountain.  Pick the first week of September if you still want to swim or late September/early October for the beautiful fall color.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2006)

*Beautiful Resort Type Home for Rent*

In case you might be interested in this type of accommodation . . .

http://www.atimetoshare.com/  (click on NIA FLS Rental link on the left navigation bar)

I bought a timeshare from Glenn and can vouch for his credibility and honor.

Yvonne


----------



## tonyg (Dec 24, 2006)

The closest resort are 1-1/2 to 2 hours drive from the falls. One is Peak 'n Peek and the other is North Shore at Chataqua- both trade with RCI. The former is closer to Lake Erie and there are a few things to see in the area


----------



## donnaval (Dec 24, 2006)

The various hotels always have really good packages available.  The last time we went, we paid somewhere around $200 for a package at the Falls View Marriott--just as the name indicates, the rooms have a view of the horseshoe portion of the falls.  There's a vent in the room that you can open to hear the falls, too!   Anyway, our package included two nights in the Marriott, two buffet breakfasts for two, and a $50 voucher towards dinner one night (all food deals are for their on-site restaurant which isn't bad).   Free shuttle to the casino and a couple of other perks were thrown in, too.  We figured that after all the free food etc our room cost us about $25 a night!  We stayed there twice on this type of package--once when we were there for laser eye surgery, and another time just for fun.  (The very first sight I saw when I woke up after my post-laser-surgery nap was Niagara Falls--something I will always vividly remember!).  

If you call the hotels there directly you can get info on the packages. The main Marriott number may not be helpful for the package deal.  Now that so many new hotels have gone up around the casino, the competition can be pretty fierce among them especially for non-prime time.

As an alternative, there was a Comfort Inn right across the parking lot from the Marriott--no view, no perks, but a nice indoor pool and cheap as can be, under $40 a night with a AAA discount last time we were in the area.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 24, 2006)

Niagara-on-the Lake is a very charming town on the Canadian side that is upriver maybe 20 miles from the falls.  You could spend a very restful week there and do day trips to see the falls.  On the Canadian side there are wineries up the road towards Toronto, but close to Niagara that have tours and tastings.  You could do a week there, but it would be a restful week not a week where you had too many choices.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 24, 2006)

I stayed at Peek n Peek  for a week but used it as a base to go to Niagara fALLS. i loved it , was there 3 days 2 nights and could have stayed one more day without being bored.  I am one of the rare ones who could have stayed a week.  shaggy


----------



## imjoyce (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help.  I am taking your advice.  I guess we'll plan the trip for the next year and plan to stay in Toronto.  We'll have to get passports and such and read up on what to do there.  We've never been in Canada except the airport when taking the Alaskan cruise one year.  It'll be a new experience.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dmharris (Dec 26, 2006)

Toronto is a fabulous city!  You can spend a week getting to know all the neighborhoods.  Niagara Falls is about a two hour drive.  Do try to stop at Niagara-on-the-Lake.  I just read last night about it, after I replied to you, and forgot about the fabulous live theatre, aka Shaw Festival, that is worth checking into.    Happy planning.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 26, 2006)

DAE has some availibility online at Vacation Villas at Niagara Falls.


----------



## NTHC (Dec 26, 2006)

There is space available at the Marriott through II......we booked a one bedroom on bonus time for less than $400.
Thanks,
cindy


----------



## susiequeve (Jan 22, 2007)

We visited Niagara Falls (Canadian Side) last August.  We loved it, the falls are magnificent to look very romantic.  We stayed at a Clarion Hotel on Clifton Hill for three nights.  It cost us approx $500 which wasn't too bad.  It was very convenient to all of the amusements in the area. Didn't use the car the whole trip.  We drove there since we live in Rhode Island about 9 nine hour trip one way.  There's a hugh ferris wheel that gives you a wonderful view of the falls at night right next to the hotel.  I also won $1200 at the casino and our friend that came with us won $2400 with no taxes taken out.  Wow!!

On Saturday night, you can also see the falls from the restaurant deck of "needle".  I forget the name of it, but you can't miss it.  They have fireworks every Saturday night, amazing view.  We also did the Maid of the Mist boat ride which takes you as near to the falls as possible.  It was a jaw dropping experience that no one should miss!!

We just had the best time and would visit again in a heartbeat.


----------



## planner (Jan 23, 2007)

*Niagra Falls*

Great wine tasting trails in the area. One of our favorites- 
Schloss Doepken Winery, 9177 Old Route 20, Ripley, NY 14775 - mainly for Mr. Simon Watso's performance explaining his wines for certain meals and times. Mr. Watso should not be missed!


----------



## EileenSRN (Jan 28, 2007)

*In my own backyard!*



planner said:


> Great wine tasting trails in the area. One of our favorites-
> Schloss Doepken Winery, 9177 Old Route 20, Ripley, NY 14775 - mainly for Mr. Simon Watso's performance explaining his wines for certain meals and times. Mr. Watso should not be missed!



Thanks! I work in Ripley and live in Westfield. Never heard of this one before!
Eileen


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 29, 2007)

In Barrie Ontario is Horseshoe Resorts and Carriage Hills which is it's sister resort. I stayed in Horseshoe and loved it there. The Spa there is very reasonable and there are 2 restaurants on site and many good ones in the area.


----------



## btcctomtb (Jan 30, 2007)

I cant wait to go back to the falls. I stayed at the Marriott Fallsview was pretty pricey but worth it. The do have a new Great Wolf Lodge with indoor waterpark. It is some distance to the falls (10 Minutes) but I cant wait to take the kids there for their first trip. I would have to agree more than a couple of days is a long time. Barrie and all the Canadian resorts are quite a drive. The New York Resorts Southeast of the resort are probably closer but not very big resorts and Not much availiblility. If you do travel on this trip head about 7-8 hours East and go visist Cedar Point the Roller Coaster Capitol of the world. The kids would love it!!! and another Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## EileenSRN (Jan 30, 2007)

The Sheraton Fallsview is connected to an indoor Waterpark, arcade, Casino Niagara and eateries. You could spend a weekend w/o ever going outside.  The view of both falls is incredible from there. There is an outlet mall close by and a neat aviation museum across the street from the Seneca Niagara Casino  all on the New York side.
Eileen


----------



## susan1738 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Peek'n Peak*

I was "shopping" on RCI this morning (couldn't sleep) and decided to search for something in New York.  I came across Peek n Peak and it looked like loads of fun!!  And the fact that it is only a couple of hours from the falls was the clentcher.  I've booked a 2br unit for June 2008, and can't wait to check it out.  Looks "wildernessy" . . . are there hiking trails where older teens can explore?  The pools and arcade look like my kids are going to LOVE it!  Not to mention my DH and I are going to enjoy that pub!  :whoopie:


----------



## EileenSRN (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow! You have no idea how hard it is to get  into P'n'p! Which week in June? The Nationwide golf tour makes a stop there either 3rd or 4th week in June. I'm a school Nurse 2 towns away...we get flyers from 'Pn'P for the kids (and adults) to volunteer to work the tournament. PM me if you'd like to meet. If you're a Casino buff, there's a new one opening in Erie, PA soon...only about 30 min from the Peak.
Eileen


----------

